# 4 great big 3"-4" breeder cichlids



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I have one red by red 4". 15$

pair of afra white tops 4"/3.5"-2/25$

One dominant male pearlmutt 4" 15$

Mangpa red male 4". 15$ 
2 albinos dragon blood- 20$ 
Take all for 50$

Have all breed before please give me a call 416-609-9944 delivery available. Thanks Spiro

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.798274,-79.290393


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.798343,-79.290325


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

You should really post this on the Buy/Sell Freshwater Livestock section


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I tried to but coulden find in


----------

